# 45 SGN Fertilizer



## GrassClown (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm looking at putting in an order for some 45 SGN ammonium sulfate from site one in the spring. Its intended to be sprayed but I was wondering if anyone has run 45 SGN fert through a broadcast spreader (LESCO) with success.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, you can put it in a spreader but you will need to water it in immediately after application or you might get some brown spots on the lawn from where the fertilizer touched the grass leaf.


----------

